
Facebook Is Not the Problem. Lax Privacy Rules Are - IBM
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/01/opinion/facebook-lax-privacy-rules.html
======
feelin_googley
"Today, it is standard procedure for many companies to vacuum up as much data
as they can by getting users to agree to long, impenetrable terms of service.
Companies might not even know how they will use the information being
collected _but collect it anyway_ , in case they later develop a specific use
for it."

